# Bass Tournament



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

<P align=center>Bluegill Bait & Tackle<P align=center>@ Smith fish Camp<P align=center>Proudly Presents<P align=center>*"Memory"*<P align=center>Bass Tournament<P align=center>With Proceeds Benefiting<P align=center>Covenant Hospice<P align=center>Licensed in Florida in 1983<P align=center><P align=center>September 26, 2009<P align=center>From safe daylight untill 3:00 p.m.<P align=center>Registration will begin August 1, 2009<P align=center>*Entry fee is $20 per person. Lunker is $5.00 per person.Fivefish limit.*<P align=center>Cash Prizes<P align=center>1st $300<P align=center>2nd $200<P align=center>3rd $100<P align=center>Trophies will be given to top 10<P align=center>Auctions and raffles<P align=center>Come join us for a GREAT cause and lots of fun.<P align=center>Live bands, fish fry and benefit auction.<P align=center>For more information call Ron at 850-494-6651 or 850-221-1395


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

I am sooo gonna win this thing.

And it will be in a 14 ft boat with a 25hp


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

me and my brother(bassen8ed) are in for the win. Small boat, small motor, BIG FISH. he is the fresh water man. See you there!!!


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

My brother and I are not going to make the tournament. He had a close freind pass away on Tues. and the funeral is Sat. I am going to try and make the weigh in. I hope to see some nice bass at the dock. Good luck to all !!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Are any of yall fishing this on saturday? Should be a good time.


----------



## 3acldave (Sep 29, 2009)

does anyone know where I can read about the results from this weekends tournament??


----------

